# Samsung Getting into the Receiver Business



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I happened upon this today. Samsung is apparently releasing an 7.2-channel A/V receiver capable of passing a 3D video signal. I personally really like the minimalistic design whereas my co-workers find it appalling. It matches the aesthetic of the latest Samsung blu-ray players. Who knows how it will perform, considering it is in a sense a first generation product. I thought you all might be interested.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a very nice unit for that under $400 price point. I think the minimalist looks makes it look like a much more expensive unit. If it preforms well I can see it becoming a real force in the market.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

"Look at my awesome aluminum block. It has a knob and everything." 

Actually, I like the minimalist look. My receiver is an old Marantz SR-18. when the door is closed, there is a display and two knobs. 

My only concern with this particular unit is that Samsung is known for TVs, not audio. Might be good, but I'd let a few people review it and some magazines actually measure its performance before diving in.

You'll be seeing a lot more in the way of 3D-capable HDMI stuff in the next few months.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

I just noticed there is a second budget receiver (see Best Buy website) that Samsung will be releasing. The first couple customer reviews have been less than sterling. It seems like many new product releases from Samsung suffer from bugs including their blu-ray players. It's like they just want to get their product out the door quicker than anyone else & plan on fixing the issues later with firmware updates.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

This is certainly interesting news and I wonder how this unit will perform, I have a Samsung LCD 1080p panel and it gives a brilliant image with HD material, I bet it won't sound too bad and also won't hurt the wallet compared to it's competition, and it does look rather nice too


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks nice, but the specs have me a little wary 840 watts Total Power with no other details given.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Full specs are on page 59 of the manual.

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...217312/HW-C700-C770S-C770BS-XAA-BOOK_0305.pdf


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike, it looks like it would be good for a small room and a good entry point for those who are new to the HT game, will have to wait and see the reviews on it.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone know the price point that they are targeting with this new receiver?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

corock said:


> Looks like a very nice unit for that under $400 price point. I think the minimalist looks makes it look like a much more expensive unit. If it preforms well I can see it becoming a real force in the market.


missed this :doh: so it is coming in at a very reasonable price point which will be tempting for people wanting to adopt the new 3D revolution.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I read through the manual this bad boy offers a lot of features for a $400 price tag, binding posts is a nice touch, three opt inputs the list goes on, it is on the light side coming in at 13.1 lbs hopefully there will be some reviews soon.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

recruit said:


> missed this :doh: so it is coming in at a very reasonable price point which will be tempting for people wanting to adopt the new 3D revolution.


Boy it better be cheap if we are going to have to get all new equipment for one gimmicky (IMO) feature!


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for finding that manual Mike. Did you notice that it features Dolby PLIIz for height channels? This receiver is looking more impressive all the time. Lets just hope it works as advertised.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

There are a couple of reviews on Best Buys american website. Not glowing reviews, but not sure of the capabilities of the reviewers.


----------

